# Shoe Stretching



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

How much extra room can be made when a shoe is stretched? And will it last once stretched or will it reform back to its orginal shape?


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be anyone. I have a left foot that is 4E while the right is only triple. I use a stretcher often. A stretcher is really an expander, i.e., its effect is on width only. You can expand about one width, D to E, E to 2E, that sort of thing. No, it should not shrink back.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have stretched shoes before with great success. I don't claim to be a leather expert, so take my advise with a grain of salt. I have used rubbing alcohol to wet the leather and worn to stretch to fit and it has worked for me with no ill effects to the leather. It has made it possible for me to comfortably wear shoes that I would have had to give away otherwise.

Others may have sager advise.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

That would be me again, now known as "anyone" by the OP. Not so much sager as additional. Heat a wet face cloth (Maine for wash cloth) in the micro, remove, place in plastic s'wich bag, shove in toe of shoe, leave for 5 minutes, remove, insert stretcher and twist. The heat helps the stretching process.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have refrained from replying to this thread in hope that one of the shoe professionals on the board would respond.
As I am not in the shoe business, I will continue to hope a professional does reply. In the mean time I can offer my personal experience. 
Shoe stretching is permanent, if done correctly. (Enough so, that it pays to be careful, so as not to stretch too far and render the shoes unwearable due to being too loose.) 
There are different types of stretchers. Some stretch width, some length, some will increase toe box volume and others will stretch the instep. (There are also specialized stretchers for boots.)
The majority of stretchers marketed to consumers are of extremely poor quality, and should be avoided. They have fragile plastic parts, and will self-destruct in very little time. Professional stretchers can be found for less than $20, if one looks, and will last a lifetime if used properly and taken care of.
There are a number of home-brewed stretching solutions that some people will swear by, but regular shoe stretching solution costs only a couple of dollars. I can see no reason to risk trying to concoct my own, especially for use on expensive shoes. 
(I look for solutions that are advertised as NOT being an alcohol / water mix.)
In my experience, half a size in length or one width is all that I would want to stretch a pair of shoes. It might be possible to stretch farther than that, but doing so is likely to alter the proportions of the shoes to the point that they will lose the visual balance of their original design.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

So, if a well-regarded professional cobbler stretched a shoe's width "a crap-load" (their term, not mine), might one assume that it's increased by a full width size?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

You can easily go more than a full width. I routinely take 8.5Es to EEE++. I've never damaged leather--shell stretches fine. Just be sure to get a quality stretcher. They are never sold in pairs. Saturate with stretching fluid, crank the stretcher tight (not too tight) and let dry. Wear it for a while and repeat only if you're sure just breaking in won't be enough. There's no going back. Piece of cake.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pirendeus said:


> So, if a well-regarded professional cobbler stretched a shoe's width "a crap-load" (their term, not mine), might one assume that it's increased by a full width size?


Were that their term, I might be disinclined to regard them so well.

I am not entirely sure I understand the purpose of your question. 
If the shoe has been stretched, the determining factor really becomes a matter of whether it fits now, or not (and whether it still looks good.) Little do I care whether the shoe has gone from a D to an E, or merely half the distance, if it fits me well and has not been distorted. Conversely, even if it has increased an exact and full measured width, it does me little good if it still does not fit.

If you have had shoes stretched and they do not fit yet, you can ask the cobbler whether he believes they can be safely stretched further. If the cobbler is at all competent, he should be able to answer that with some confidence, based on his experience.

Be sure the considers not only the actual capability to stretch the shoe, but also whether or not its form will be distorted appreciably. Minor stretching will not alter it greatly, however an extreme amount of stretching is bound to change the form of the shoe from that given to it by the last. It might be possible to stretch the shoe to fit, but will it remain an attractive shoe once that is accomplished?


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

I was curious because I plan on getting more shoes from the same manufacturer. If I can assume that stretching adds one width size at most, then I'll know what size I need. Otherwise, if stretching results are more indiscriminate, i'll at least know that I know nothing


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pirendeus said:


> I was curious because I plan on getting more shoes from the same manufacturer. If I can assume that stretching adds one width size at most, then I'll know what size I need. Otherwise, if stretching results are more indiscriminate, i'll at least know that I know nothing


I would highly recommend trying on a variety of widths in order to find the correct fit.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

You're theoretically correct. Its just a pain because it seems that no retailer stocks my size (7 or 7.5), so I have to order them and wait. And then be committed to paying full retail when I find the size that works.


----------

